# D. R. Mercer Traction Engine Model



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Help ! Last year on this forum , a member talked about his Mercer traction engine model and how he rebuilt it. He also showed pictures of the threshing machine that went with it . I would like to find the article so I could review his steps. A search of the forums has not produced any results. ( Probably not using the right search parameters ) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Can anybody help me out ? Thanks . 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Charles, 
I think you are reffering to EricM. Here are the pictures of the beast (hosted on my site which is very slow right now for some reason): 
http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/1%3A20-Scale-Steam-Tractor-Thresher 
I'm sure Eric will chime in soon...


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks very much, this was just what I was looking for. I have a new Wilesco Steam Tractor coming and wanted to try some ideas out on it. 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Charles, 

The Wilesco should be a great tractor for you. There is a company in the UK that has a pretty good website with LOTS of accessories for Wilesco and Mamod Tractors. You can trick them out so they look pretty fancy. I'll try to find out what it is and post the link here. 

I have really enjoyed the Mercer. The engine ticks over like a full size tractor. It is an amazing smooth running machine. I have some new pics of the tractor and thresher. I'll try to post them soon. 









Regards,


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 

Thank you very much. Would like to see the current pictures of the tractor and the threshing machine. I was on Youtube and happend upon you running your tractor around and remembered the article here. I just couldn't remember quite how it was worded and the search turned up no info on your model. I have on order some bits from Britain and they are in route as I type this. Should be later this week for them. The tractor is due next week from Germany. Happy steaming !! 

Charles M SA# 74


----------

